# My first proper entry into Espresso Making :)



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally got my Gaggia Classic and Ascaso i-Mini so got my first proper set up







.

Not bad for £270 for both the espresso machine and grinder.









Thanks







.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats! I plan on getting a Gaggia Classic in January or Feb. Did you get it from eBay?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the white i-mini! Really nice.

How are you finding the espressos shots you're producing?


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

bronc said:


> Congrats! I plan on getting a Gaggia Classic in January or Feb. Did you get it from eBay?


Awesome! I basically bought mine from Amazon for £117.

I did get it used, but the reason it was £117 and marked as used was simply because the box was damaged. Everything was brand new!

It's an excellent machine!

As for my espresso shots, at the moment I still haven't got the grind perfect, so it is just coming out bitter. I think it's because I am using the pressurised double basket. I have ordered a non-pressurised basket though so just waiting for that







.

Thanks







.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

You are using proper beans too right?









Also, if you haven't ordered a tamper, you'll be surprised the difference it makes, I was.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> You are using proper beans too right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep =] only use HasBean now. Not just freshly roasted, but really convinient with deliveries as so far I've had next day delivery all the time.

Also I have ordered a tamper







I'm hoping 58mm is correct. This is the one I have ordered: http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/new-pro-tamp-58mm-flat-heavyweight-black-coffee-tamper-421-p.asp

Thanks







.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally got my Rancilio Steam Wand. Didn't have to sand it or anything, just slid right in!









Thanks =].


----------

